# St. Pauls, NC-Winston-Golden Ret. Baby Male in need!!



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

I just shared this on my blog and Facebook.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Fingers crossed for this beautiful boy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rescues*

Haven't heard back from any of ther rescues.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Winston is no longer on Petfinder, Karen. What happened to him? I am trying to call now.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bogey's Mom*

Bogeys Mom

I hope you find good news.
None of the rescues got back to me-praying he was rescued or adopted!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

GREAT NEWS! The shelter just called me back and WINSTON WAS ADOPTED LAST WEEK!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Winston*

So very glad that Winston was adopted!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Great News! Thanks for checking on this Winston. Hope he has a great life in his new home.


----------

